# Tamil, Gujarati, Bengali: Bashir



## bashir2008

Hello everyone

I want to ask you a favour ,,, could anyone of you please write me my name in these languages
Tamil 
Gujarati
Bengali

I really want to know how it looks.. ..my name is 

Bashir

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks


----------



## capsi

hello, Bashir

in Bengali you write your name like this....
*
*বশির


----------



## bashir2008

Thanks...
but could you explain to me if that is one or more than one letters? I see every thing is connected together.

Could you write it seperatly please?

Regards


----------



## capsi

//but could you explain to me if that is one or more than one letters? I see every thing is connected together.

Could you write it seperatly please?//


its actually a combination of 3 consonants [ ব , শ , র] 
and 1 vowel [ ই ] which is used as a sign [ ি]


so your name Bashir =  ব [ba]    শি [shi]   র [r]


----------



## bashir2008

Thanks a lot for explaining


----------



## palomnik

Tamil: பஷீர்.

ப - ba
ஷீ - shii
ர் - r

Note: The "sh" sound is not a native sound in Tamil, and as a result many Tamil speakers (especially non-Muslim ones) may pronounce the name "Basiir."

There's no real syllabic stress to speak of in Tamil, but vowel length is important, so the name will sound slightly as if the second syllable is stressed.


----------



## bashir2008

Dear Palomnik: thanks for the answer and for the details...i really appreciate it. i was in Singapore last December and i really like the Tamil writing...


----------



## rocky007

Gujarati : બશિર
બ = ba 
શિ= shi  
ર = r


----------



## panjabigator

Rocky, wouldn't Gujarati use the long "i" instead of the short one?


----------

